# Multi Tools, Love or Hate ?



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought this could be an interesting one. Multi purpose hand tools, ones that have two or more functions.
Some have been around for over a century, some apear and disapear just like Christmas wrapping.










The box tool. On the left a Bridgeport Hardware #99 Tomahawk, well used and likely early 1900's. On the right todays version, still available. Hammer, pry bar, nail puller and axe all in one.









Fence pliars, hammer, staple puller, wire cutter, crimper.I'd wanted a pair for some time after using them on the family farm in Alberta, but every time I spotted a pair at the auction some old rancher'd bid them up..rusty, bent handles or not, so I finaly broke down and boughtthe new version. The tool's been around as long as barbed wire..1850s I think.


















Combination squares, nuff said.










Power Jaws..one of the Christmas fads that lasted barely into the new year, but actualy can be handy if you aren't near a shop with a vice…(a gift..)

I have lots more, beautys and beasts..Whats yours ?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

See my Avatar.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

This beats them all


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the concept of combination tools is good, but all too often the tools don't compare to having dedicated tools to do each function. Then there's the fuss factor. I could buy a shoulder plane, a bullnose plane and a chisel plane and switch between each of them with ease. Or, I could buy a vintage Record 311 or the modern Clifton equivalent and have to mess around fitting the bullnose end to the plane when I wanted to use it. I prefer dedicated tools whenever possible.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with Jim C.
I have two Swiss Army Knife Champion models and they can save you in a pinch anytime.

For the shop, I don't think I have too many multipurpose tools other then things like die grinders that use many different bits.
Brit has a good point as well. There are few tools that work as good and are as easy to use as a dedicated tool.

Thanks Glen.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I'm more of a leatherman man than a swiss army knife guy. I feel they are a lot more substantial even if they don't have as many functions, i just like the fact that a leatherman feels like a real tool in your hand. I keep one on my hip at all times when working and pull it out all the time to just do something quick.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Andy and Woodwrecker on dedicated tools, but they keep making the multis..









Hammer with screwdrivers inside..dollar store, looks like brass but my bench magnet will pick it up. Somewhere my wife has a real brass one, many years old, with a ball peen head.









Hammer, adjustable wrench, pry bar..









Hammer, pliers, wire cutter..
Still being sold..actualy has good ballance as a hammer and the cross grained, non slip hammer head dimpled my anvil top.

(I warned you there were more ;-)
Ben, the leatherman was on my list as well..a sucsessful multi tool for sure..


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

With a few notable exceptions (shopsmith for instance which does many functions quite well but does have the set up issues) most multi-use tools do two or more functions poorly!!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed Bob.
But you must admit the ingenuity of these guys n' gals can be intreguing ..


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup, some of them sound wonderful--solve all your problems--send send in your whole paycheck to gimmicks.com lol ;^)))


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

For the most part I like tools that are made for one purpose. There are some that make the grade to me - the claw hammer drives nails or pulls nails.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the leatherman, but once I bought the gerber, the leatherman collects duct:










Also, the K-Bar is the preferred multi-tool of many Marines. Mine sure took a beating, but is far from used-up. I still use it all the time for general utility stuff.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you have a Leatherman, a Swiss Army Knife and a ShopSmith, you can do anything.

Wouldn't be without any of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nobody on a farm or ranch in his right mind would be without the fence tool above ;-))


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Topa it fits right in with my trailer kit, used again and again to repair fencing at the race tracks..
Dang mice anyway

;-)


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not much for multi-tools but they do work in a pinch. I keep a couple in the junk drawer in the kitchen to keep from having to go the shop for the right tool. I have more fun giving these to my mechanically-impaired in-laws and watching them trying to figure what they are and how to use them. Most of them have to read the directions to change a light bulb! It also keeps them from asking to borrow my tools (THAT"S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!)


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I never leave the house without my mid-sized Swiss Army Knife in my pocket. It does not have all the functions of the bigger, bulkier Swiss Army Knives but it does have both a slotted and Phillips Screwdriver as well as a can opener and bottle opener.

Every once in a while, these tools come in handy when I am away from home, but I would never use it if I were home where better options are available for every one of the functions it performs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's the first one I thought of










Sorry just noticed this is the hand tool forum, I guess it fit's in your hand )


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Hatchew !
You're excused a1Jim, but yup, the idea was non powered, often Rube Goldberg type HAND TOOLS..









And like I warned..there's more..
This showed in an auction box..bright pink handles orriginaly..hammer, axe, wrench pliars, cutters..


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Read Dan Leatherman's story about his tool sometime. Interesting.


----------

